
As Phoenix Heats Up, the Night Comes Alive - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/climate/phoenix-heat.html
======
drdeadringer
I recall listening to an NPR story about the increasing overnight
temperatures, particularly due to concrete//cement//pavement. One man
interviewed speculated that within his lifetime he'd experience overnight
Phoenix temperatures of at least 100F. This aired around roughly 15 years ago,
give or take.

~~~
cheald
I'd be willing to guess that the vast majority of increase in overnight temps
is due to sprawl and concrete/asphalt acting as heat batteries. Overnight
temps are still reliably in the 80s, though.

I was curious, so I went and checked the NWS historical data. It shows that
monthly average lows for August are more or less unchanged in the past 30
years, FWIW.

~~~
drdeadringer
> the vast majority of increase in overnight temps is due to sprawl and
> concrete/asphalt acting as heat batteries

That is exactly my recollection of what the story covered.

------
runnr_az
As a dude who runs around in the Scottsdale hills just after dawn, it's nice
to see our tribe get recognized. The city is surprisingly pleasant and
friendly at 5:00am in July.

